# Schlechte Bilanz: Besucherzahlen deutscher Kinos gehen zurück



## ChrisGa (22. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schlechte Bilanz: Besucherzahlen deutscher Kinos gehen zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Schlechte Bilanz: Besucherzahlen deutscher Kinos gehen zurück*


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (22. August 2018)

"sowie ein neuer Schweiger/Schweighöfer-Streifen uvm."

Schwergewichte ? In welcher KAthegorie ? ^^

Schön wäre es, wenn die Kinogänger mal merken würden, daß alles nur noch CGI überflutete Grütze oder typisch deutsche Beziehungs Stangenware ist. Immer der gleiche Inhalt, nur Farbe und Schnitt der Kostüme wechseln und die Handlung wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlichter.


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2018)

Mich wundert viel mehr, daß die Kinogänge dank Streamingangeboten und immer billigeren Möglichkeiten, Heimkinos zu installieren, innerhalb der letzten 10 Jahre nicht wesentlich mehr geschrumpft sind.


----------



## country (22. August 2018)

Was für ein Wunder! Bei 9,30€ bzw. 12,30€ bei 3D + evtl. Filmzuschlag von bis zu 2€ ist das unverständlich.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. August 2018)

Dann müssen sie halt eine Flatrate einführen für 9,99€ pro Monat so viele Kinobesuche wie man lustig ist.


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2018)

country schrieb:


> Was für ein Wunder! Bei 9,30€ bzw. 12,30€ bei 3D + evtl. Filmzuschlag von bis zu 2€ ist das unverständlich.


Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr im Kino. Bei den Eintrittspreisen hier in der Stadt sollte ich da vielleicht mal wieder hingehen (4,50 - max. 8 Euro)


----------



## Spiritogre (22. August 2018)

Ich habe seit zwei Jahren Gutscheine hier liegen aber es noch immer nicht geschafft ins Kino zu gehen. Mein letzter Film war Pacific Rim (ja, der erste). 
Kino lohnt sich inzwischen eigentlich auch gar nicht, das einzige was ich dort schauen würde sind bildgewaltige Actionfilme a la Star Trek oder Star Wars. Aber die Preise sind schon heftig. 
Vor 30 bis 20 Jahren war ich mind. alle zwei Wochen im Kino. danach ließ es jedoch rapide nach.


----------



## bundesgerd (22. August 2018)

Tja, da sollten sich die Kinobetreiber mal langsam der Kaufkraft der Kunden anpassen...


----------



## Batze (22. August 2018)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Tja, da sollten sich die Kinobetreiber mal langsam der Kaufkraft der Kunden anpassen...



Nicht die Kinobetreiber machen es unbedingt so teuer, sondern eher die Verleih Studios. Kannst ja mal Googeln was die Betreiber alles auf sich nehmen müssen um Filme wie eben Starwars zeigen zu dürfen.


----------



## Loosa (22. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vor 30 bis 20 Jahren war ich mind. alle zwei Wochen im Kino. danach ließ es jedoch rapide nach.



Vor 30-20 Jahren warst du wahrscheinlich auch noch in der entsprechenden Zielgruppe. 
Was sollte man in dem Alter auch sonst machen? Mittlerweile gibt es aber andere Möglichkeiten; die Jungen fallen also auch weg.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie halt eine Flatrate einführen für 9,99€ pro Monat so viele Kinobesuche wie man lustig ist.



Der Versuch dafür fällt in USA gerade auseinander. MoviePass geht das Geld aus. Irgendwie nicht überraschend, bei $10 und so viel Kino wie man will. Bei Streaming mag das gehen, mit entsprechend verhandlungsstarken Anbietern. Aber im Kinosaal?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe seit zwei Jahren Gutscheine hier liegen aber es noch immer nicht geschafft ins Kino zu gehen. Mein letzter Film war Pacific Rim (ja, der erste).
> Kino lohnt sich inzwischen eigentlich auch gar nicht, das einzige was ich dort schauen würde sind bildgewaltige Actionfilme a la Star Trek oder Star Wars. Aber die Preise sind schon heftig.
> *Vor 30 bis 20 Jahren war ich mind. alle zwei Wochen im Kino. danach ließ es jedoch rapide nach*.


Trifft in meinem Falle auch so zu, mit etwa 20 Jahren. Das Problem ist dabei aber gar nicht die Preissache - wer sucht findet auch günstigere Kinos, muss ja nicht immer CineStar und Co. sein -, sondern fehlende Zeit um mit der Familie gemeinsam häufiger einen Film zu besuchen.
Der kommenden Monat startende "Die Unglaublichen 2" wird unser erster Film diesen Jahres überhaupt. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2018)

In Köln hab ich das Gefühl, dass es wieder mehr wird - und zwar wegen 2-3 neueren Kinos, die dem Besucher etwas mehr bieten. Da gibt es nämlich welche, die deutlich gemütlichere Sitze als die Kinos der Kinoketten haben mit viel Beinfreiheit, nettes Personal, zivile Preise, guten Sound und Bild und eine Konzentration auf 2 bis 5 Kinosäle. Da gehen jetzt viele hin, denen die Massenaufläufe in den Kinos mit 10 und mehr Sälen einfach zu viel war. 

Insgesamt ist es halt IMHO so: es gibt zwar immer noch die Freundes-Gruppe oder Familie, die gern mal ins Kino geht. Vor allem bei Freunden auch deswegen, weil es einfacher ist, sich in der City zu treffen als bei einem der 5-6 Leute, zu dem es für 4 Freunde dann eine umständliche Anfahrt ist. zudem kann man vorher oder nachher noch was in der City unternehmen. 

Aber die Leute, die früher nur ins Kino gingen, damit sie eben einen neuen Film anschauen, die werden immer weniger. Eben auch dank immer mehr Möglichkeiten, zu Hause eine große Auswahl zu haben. Und man spart sich halt pro Nase auch 6-16€ je nach Kino - selbst als Gruppe mit jüngeren Leuten meiden viele deswegen auch das Kino und machen was anderes. Es ist ja auch heutzutage so, dass viele jüngere Leute sich gern selbstdarstellen wollen, Instagram&co lassen grüßen - die "coolen Jungs" und "bitches" hängen also oft lieber in den Cafes beim Kino und nicht IM Kino rum... in den 80er/90ern war das Kino noch DER Treffpunkt der Jugend.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. August 2018)

Ich geh nicht mehr ins Kino, seit einem 3D aufgezwungen wird. Und das ist hier bei großen Produktionen wie z.b. den Marvel Filmen* immer* der Fall. Die kann man nicht mehr ohne sehen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht mehr ins Kino, seit einem 3D aufgezwungen wird. Und das ist hier bei großen Produktionen wie z.b. den Marvel Filmen* immer* der Fall. Die kann man nicht mehr ohne sehen.


 Das musst du wohl umziehen, hier in Köln kann man immer beides sehen, da gibt es genug Auswahl an Kinos    aber was ist denn nach ein paar Wochen, kommen die Filme dann nicht in einem kleineren Saal in 2D?


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. August 2018)

Ich geh fast alle zwei bis drei Wochen ins Kino! Keine Ahnung, ob hier jemand aus der nähe Stuttgart kommt, aber die Traumpalast Kino-Gruppe ist richtig gut!
Hochmoderne Kinos: Im Standort Leonberg hat jeder Saal Dolby Atmos, zum Teil dann mit Laser-Projektoren, vier 4D Kinos mit D-Box und VIP D-Box.
Wenn man jetzt nicht gerade 4D will, kommt man in einen 3D und Dolby Atmos Film für 9€ rein.
In die kleinen gemütlichen Säle auch für 7,50€.
Top, jeder Zeit!


----------



## GoldennBoy (23. August 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie halt eine Flatrate einführen für 9,99€ pro Monat so viele Kinobesuche wie man lustig ist.



Gibt es! Die UCI Unlimited Card. Zahle 24eur pro Monat. Ich gehe aber auch mindestens einmal wöchentlich.


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht mehr ins Kino, seit einem 3D aufgezwungen wird. Und das ist hier bei großen Produktionen wie z.b. den Marvel Filmen* immer* der Fall. Die kann man nicht mehr ohne sehen.



in Zwischen geht das aber auch wieder zurück, die letzten Filme konnte ich auch alle in 2D schauen

Ansonsten: Jaaa, viele ignorieren, abers die Ticketpreise werden eher durch den Verleih und nicht vom Kino bestimmt und man eh über die Gastronomie das Geld macht


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

*Wir* sind damals echt super häufig ins Kino gegangen, Gruppe von 4-6 Jungs, und dann 2x die Woche ins Kino, natürlich wenn es das Programm angeboten hat. Vor allem sind wir auch häufig in OV Vorstellungen gegangen & danke dem 5* Ticket von Cinestar beliefen sich die Kosten damals auf knapp 6 EUR / Film.

Auch heute gehe ich noch mehr oder minder regelmäßig ins Kino, selbst mit einem 55" 4K HDR Fernseher ist z.B. ein IMAX Film inkl. dem Sound, Bild und das Ambiente einfach nicht vergleichbar mit dem Heimkino. Man kann vor bzw. nach dem Film was Essen und Trinken gehen, es ist also eine soziale Komponente vorhanden.

Ab und zu machen wir auch Home-Video-Abende, sind nett, aber bei weitem nicht mit einem IMAX oder anderen guten Kinos vergleichbar, vor allem haben wir in Berlin welche wo man z.B. am Platz bedient wird, etwas höherwertiges Essen bekommt und und und ...


----------



## DerHansi (23. August 2018)

Ist doch klar, dass die Raubmordkopierterroristen daran schuld sind und ganz sicher nicht die überaus unglaublich schlechten Filme und zu hohen Preise.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. August 2018)

Ich liebe es immer noch ins Kino zu gehen 
Hat schon immer noch ein anderes Feeling als zu Hause vorm Fernseher 
Üblicherweise bin ich auch noch sehr regelmäßig da, garantiert im Schnitt mindestens einmal pro Monat, wobei das eben auch von den Veröffentlichungen abhängt. In der ersten Jahreshälfte war ich sehr oft, u.a. Black Panther, Quiet Place, Infinity War, Solo, Deadpool 2, Hereditary. Da kam sehr viel Interessantes gebündelt. Die zweite Jahreshälfte finde ich von den Filmen her uninteressanter. 
Und die Preise sind eben auch ein Problem. Im kleinsten Kino der Umgebung kommt man als Student für um die 5 Euro rein; hier laufen dann aber eben auch nur Arthouse-Filme oder allgemein kleinere Produktionen. In einem größeren Kino für einen 2D-Film zahlt man dann schon 8-9 Euro, bei großen Veröffentlichungen, die nur in 3D kommen, ist man mindestens mal bei 12. Popcorn und Getränke werden aus Prinzip bei mir nicht mehr mitgekauft. In der größten Kinokette hier ist ein kleiner Soft-Drink bei mindestens 4 Euro, Popcorn nochmal einen Tick teurer. Mal leistet man sich das vllt gerne für einen besonderen Film, aber regelmäßig? Eher nicht. Zumal ich persönlich aktuell für einen großen Auslandsaufenthalt spare und in einer solchen Sondersituation werden dann wirklich nur die allerwichtigsten Filme im Kino geschaut, Filme, die lediglich halbwegs interessant sind, z.B. Sicario 2 oder Ant Man and the Wasp werden dann schon mal links liegen gelassen und erst im Heimkino mitgenommen.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (23. August 2018)

Kein Wunder. Mit Sprit, Parkgebühren, einem Snack und was zu Trinken, bin ich ganz locker 30 Euro los. Dafür darf ich dann auch noch an der Kasse anstehen, fürs Essen anstehen, zum Einlass anstehen und beim Parkautomat anstehen.
Zu Hause bestellen wir gemütlich was oder kochen und schauen auf dem 75 Zöller. Viel entspannter für einen Bruchteil des Geldes und lange wartet man ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr von Kino bis Amazon und Co.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

Gut ... wenn man jetzt gemein sein wollen würde, 75" Glotze haben aber keine 30 EUR für einen schönen Abend? 

Allerdings kann der Fernseher und die Soundanlage noch so wunderbärchen sein, gegen IMAX, als Beispiel, kommt das alles nicht wirklich an. 

Aber ich denke eben dieser Punkt wird ein Grund für die schlechten Zahlen sein: Preise, Streaming, immer besseres Homesetup und natürlich die immer früher und schneller verfügbaren Blockbuster in guter bis sehr guter Qualität. Trotzdem, ich möchte das Kino als solches nicht missen.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (23. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gut ... wenn man jetzt gemein sein wollen würde, 75" Glotze haben aber keine 30 EUR für einen schönen Abend?
> 
> Allerdings kann der Fernseher und die Soundanlage noch so wunderbärchen sein, gegen IMAX, als Beispiel, kommt das alles nicht wirklich an.
> 
> Aber ich denke eben dieser Punkt wird ein Grund für die schlechten Zahlen sein: Preise, Streaming, immer besseres Homesetup und natürlich die immer früher und schneller verfügbaren Blockbuster in guter bis sehr guter Qualität. Trotzdem, ich möchte das Kino als solches nicht missen.



Du würdest Dich wundern, was gute Anlagen zu Hause leisten können (freistehendes Einfamilienhaus oder tolerante Nachbarn vorausgesetzt ) und es geht auch nicht nur um die Kohle. Ständig hustet oder quatscht einer, im minutentakt leuchtet irgendwo ein Handy auf und natürlich der Zeitfaktor und die Gemütlichkeit. Ich fahre je Strecke gute 25 Minuten. Ins Kino gehe ich nur noch für James Bond, aber sicher nicht die Superhelden- oder Remakegrütze, aus der Kino gefühlt nur noch besteht.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

Witzigerweise gehen wir u.a. wegen dieser Superheldengrütze ins Kino.  

Wie dem auch sei, gerade der Punkt mit den Nachbarn und der Lärmbelästigung ist ein wichtiger Faktor und auch der Nachwuchs, wenn man nicht gerade einen schallisolierten SM äh ... Hobby-Raum hat, dürfte die max. Beschallung verhindern. Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber IMO hat das IMAX um die 80.000 Watt, oder mittlerweile sogar noch mehr. Das ist mir manchmal schon zu laut und bei bestimmten Filmen tanzt du im Sitz, weil der Bass dich abheben lässt.

Aber ... ja, ich kann es verstehen wenn man das lieber im privaten und kleinen Kreis genießen möchte, darum gibt es ja u.a. die von mir genannten Kinos mit deutlich kleineren Säälen, Bedienung am Platz, hochwertigeres Essen und und und ... es ist eben nur eine Geldfrage und damit eben auch ein anderes Klientel.

Wobei ich so ein Kino das erste mal 2006 (!) in Hong-Kong (!!) genießen durfte, 18 Plätze, völlig allein in einem riiiieeeeeesen Sessel, Butler der einem Popcorn und Hot Dogs, all you can eat, gebracht hat und das alles für waaaaahnsinnige ... 10 EUR. Damals, keine Ahnung was der Spass heute kostet.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (23. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Witzigerweise gehen wir u.a. wegen dieser Superheldengrütze ins Kino.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, gerade der Punkt mit den Nachbarn und der Lärmbelästigung ist ein wichtiger Faktor und auch der Nachwuchs, wenn man nicht gerade einen schallisolierten SM äh ... Hobby-Raum hat, dürfte die max. Beschallung verhindern. Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber IMO hat das IMAX um die 80.000 Watt, oder mittlerweile sogar noch mehr. Das ist mir manchmal schon zu laut und bei bestimmten Filmen tanzt du im Sitz, weil der Bass dich abheben lässt.
> 
> ...



Ja die Lautstärke im Kino ist je nach Film schon etwas übertrieben. Im letzten Bond oder bei Super 8 das Zugunglück sind mir die Ohren fast abgefallen. Vielleicht teste ich auch mal so ein Luxuskino, die paar Euro mehr machen es dann auch nicht mehr. Das beste Kino, in dem ich mal war, war ein Open Air Kino irgendwo bei Düsseldorf direkt am Rhein. Rauchen im Kino hatte was


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> [...] Rauchen im Kino hatte was


... und das wäre für mich ein absolutes No-Go und aus dem Grund würde ich sowas meiden bzw. die Veranstaltung dann verlassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und das wäre für mich ein absolutes No-Go und aus dem Grund würde ich sowas meiden bzw. die Veranstaltung dann verlassen.


Open Air Kino... Ich denke damit kann man dieses Laster ja noch vereinbaren.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Open Air Kino... Ich denke damit kann man dieses Laster ja noch vereinbaren.


... wie ich meinte, *ich* würde dann so eine Veranstaltung meiden bzw. diese verlassen eben weil ich einem Raucher nicht vorschreiben möchte, ob er nun wegen mir rauchen darf oder nicht. Wenn dort Rauchen gestattet ist, dann gehe ich eben und werd da keine Diskussion mit dem Raucher anfangen. 

Wo ich aber was sage, wenn z.B. im Außenbereich bei Restaurants jemand der Meinung ist, sich eine Kippe anmachen zu müssen während mein 2j Nachwuchs in Reichweite sitzt ... sowas muss nicht sein und da erwarte ich auch von einem Raucher etwas mehr Weitblick.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (23. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und das wäre für mich ein absolutes No-Go und aus dem Grund würde ich sowas meiden bzw. die Veranstaltung dann verlassen.



Open Air, das war erlaubt.


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Open Air Kino... Ich denke damit kann man dieses Laster ja noch vereinbaren.



Der Klassiker...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Für Rab auch mit Verdeck unten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Open Air, das war erlaubt.


Du ... alles gut, darum würde ich mich ja auch bewegen und niemanden etwas vorschreiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wie ich meinte, *ich* würde dann so eine Veranstaltung meiden bzw. diese verlassen eben weil ich einem Raucher nicht vorschreiben möchte, ob er nun wegen mir rauchen darf oder nicht. Wenn dort Rauchen gestattet ist, dann gehe ich eben und werd da keine Diskussion mit dem Raucher anfangen.
> 
> Wo ich aber was sage, wenn z.B. im Außenbereich bei Restaurants jemand der Meinung ist, sich eine Kippe anmachen zu müssen während mein 2j Nachwuchs in Reichweite sitzt ... sowas muss nicht sein und da erwarte ich auch von einem Raucher etwas mehr Weitblick.


In geschlossenen Räumlichkeiten sehe das genauso, da bin ich ganz bei dir, bin ja selbst überzeugter Nichtraucher... Aber im *Freien* sollte man auch Rauchern ihre Freiheiten respektieren / akzeptieren.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hö hö ... wobei ich hierfür kein Auto brauch sondern nur einen nicht so stark frequentierten Film, z.B. Tulpenfieber, und dann ein paar Reihen am Rand. Der Rest ... läuft dann quasi von ganz allein!  

Nicht dass das Beispiel jetzt mit Absicht gewählt wurde und da eine Geschichte hinter ist ... ne ne ne! *pokerface*


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] Aber im *Freien* sollte man auch Rauchern ihre Freiheiten akzeptieren.


Das sehe ich ein wenig differenzierter ... wenn ich mich neben jemand hinsetze der raucht, dann sage ich auch nichts. Schlussendlich war das meine freie Sitzplatzwahl. Wenn ich aber mit meinem Junior vor dem kommenden Raucher bereits saß, die sich neben uns setzen und dann erstmal eine Zigarette anmachen, neben einem kleinen Kind, dann find ich das nicht so geil und versteh dann auch den fehlenden Weitblick nicht von eben diesen Personen.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (23. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du ... alles gut, darum würde ich mich ja auch bewegen und niemanden etwas vorschreiben.


Mit den meisten Rauchern kann man aber auch reden. Ich rauche zwar zum Glück nicht mehr, aber hätten da Kinder gesessen, hätte ich vermutlich schon freiwillig aber auf jeden Fall auf Nachfrage auf dem Weg zum Klo oder zur Bar eine gequalmt. Ist im Leben immer alles ein Geben und Nehmen, nur auf sein Recht pochen macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein wenig differenzierter ... wenn ich mich neben jemand hinsetze der raucht, dann sage ich auch nichts. Schlussendlich war das meine freie Sitzplatzwahl. Wenn ich aber mit meinem Junior vor dem kommenden Raucher bereits saß, die sich neben uns setzen und dann erstmal eine Zigarette anmachen, neben einem kleinen Kind, dann find ich das nicht so geil und versteh dann auch den fehlenden Weitblick nicht von eben diesen Personen.


Gut, ist natürlich immer von der Momentaufnahme abhängig. Mir persönlich geht es eher gegen den Strich dass Besucher von Freibädern die großen Liegewiesen nach wie vor als gigantische Aschenbecher benutzen dürfen. Auf Spielplätzen und anderen Orten wo zweifelsfrei Kinder anwesend sind ist man schon mit Rauchverboten nachgekommen, aber in Puncto Freibäder herrscht noch akuter Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hö hö ... wobei ich hierfür kein Auto brauch sondern nur einen nicht so stark frequentierten Film, z.B. Tulpenfieber, und dann ein paar Reihen am Rand. Der Rest ... läuft dann quasi von ganz allein!



Weiß noch genau das erste Mal Kino mit meiner allerersten Freundin: Green Card, und wir waren die einzigen Zuseher. 
Und leider viel zu jung und unschuldig für mehr als first base.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Weiß noch genau das erste Mal Kino mit meiner allerersten Freundin: Green Card, und wir waren die einzigen Zuseher.
> Und leider viel zu jung und unschuldig für mehr als first base.


 Be mir war es "Dave", eine Mischung aus Drama/Kömodie/Romanze über ein Double des US Präsidenten, das durch einen Notfall dann wirklich zum Präsidenten "wird" und dessen Amt ausüben muss, damit es keine Unruhe im Land gibt. Wir, so um die 14, haben da beide an Stellen gelacht, an denen gar nix witzig war, weil wir, nun... abgelenkt waren mit ersten unschuldigen kleinen Körperkontaktchen…


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Mit den meisten Rauchern kann man aber auch reden. Ich rauche zwar zum Glück nicht mehr, aber hätten da Kinder gesessen, hätte ich vermutlich schon freiwillig aber auf jeden Fall auf Nachfrage auf dem Weg zum Klo oder zur Bar eine gequalmt. Ist im Leben immer alles ein Geben und Nehmen, nur auf sein Recht pochen macht keinen Spaß.



Ich glaube jeder weiß das die allermeisten Raucher überhaupt keine Diskussion brauchen wenn es darum geht bei z.B. Kinder sofort die Kippe auszumachen. Der Stressfaktor sind meist die Nichtraucher die einen riesen aufstand machen, und am schlimmsten sind teilweise ehemalige Raucher, das sind die aller schlimmsten.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. August 2018)

Ich geb zu: Ich gehe nur noch sehr selten ins Kino. Nicht, weil mir das Konzept Kino oder das Konzept Film nicht mehr gefällt, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber aktuelle Filme sind häufig immer sowas von ähnlich produziert, für meinen Geschmack fast immer mit zu schnellen Schnitten, zu unruhigen Kamerabewegungen, zu überladen mit Effekten, Geräuschen und Musik. Ich würde mir häufiger mal ruhige Filme wünschen, wo es tatsächlich noch einen Kontrast zwischen Action und Storyabschnitten gibt, die einen auch mal einen Blick auf die Kulissen werfen lassen, wie das z. B. bei den Landschaftsaufnahmen von Herr der Ringe der Fall war. Aber die meisten Filme, die ich aktuell im Kino sehe, schlittern von einer überladenen Actionsequenz in die nächste, quasi Call of Duty auf der großen Leinwand. Kann ich nicht mehr wirklich was mit anfangen. 

Es gibt Ausnahmen, z. B. Interstellar und Der Marsianer haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Aber z. B. Star Trek und Star Wars, wo ich früher alles verschlungen habe, sind für mich einfach zu einem audiovisuellen Chaos geworden, wo Story und Atmosphäre gnadenlos von Daueraction, hektischen Kamerabewegungen und zu vielen Zoom- und Schnitteffekten und teilweise auch Slapstickhumor erstickt werden. Ich kann mich da einfach nicht zurücklehnen und den Film genießen, wenn das Anschauen an sich schon fast in Stress ausartet.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es gibt Ausnahmen, z. B. Interstellar und Der Marsianer haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Aber z. B. Star Trek und Star Wars, wo ich früher alles verschlungen habe, sind für mich einfach zu einem audiovisuellen Chaos geworden, wo Story und Atmosphäre gnadenlos von Daueraction, hektischen Kamerabewegungen und zu vielen Zoom- und Schnitteffekten und teilweise auch Slapstickhumor erstickt werden. Ich kann mich da einfach nicht zurücklehnen und den Film genießen, wenn das Anschauen an sich schon fast in Stress ausartet.



Sehe ich ganz genauso. 
Der letzte Startreck/Starwars Film wo ich im Kino war ist leider erschreckend lange her. Und wenn ich mir die Filme dann zu Hause angeschaut habe war meine Entscheidung immer Gold richtig.
Manno ich war ein Mega Kino Gänger, habe damals jeden aktuellen Film im Kino gesehen, aber jetzt.
Ok, das damals ist 10-30 Jahre her, je nach Film , wie kam es dazu?
Ich möchte euch mal meine Sichtweise schildern.
Von meiner Sicht her, und das mal als Beispiel:
Kino ist mir einfach zu teuer geworden. Das ist bei mir erstmal das Hauptargument. Dabei meine ich noch nicht mal den Eintrittspreis, den kann man umgehen wenn das jeweilige Kino auch Angebote hat. Man spart da gut 50%. Weis jeder und ist ok. Aber, und jetzt kommt es. Allein ins Kino gehen ist Blöde und langweilig, man will ja wenn man rauskommt auch ein wenig Diskutieren und Fachsimpeln, also geht man mit Freunde rein, am besten mit Kumpel/Freundin/Frau oder wen man gerade zur Hand hat. Als Gentelman der alten Schule bei Frau und manchmal auch bei Kumpel zahlt man natürlich den Eintritt, kein Thema. Nimmt man seine Begleiterin mit macht ein Besuch je nach Betreiber erstmal gute 20-30€ am Weekend aus, natürlich nur wenn man beeindrucken will und gleich am ersten Weekend sich 2 Karten sichern möchte. In 3 Monaten kommt eh niemand mehr mit und es zieht net mehr.
Ok, drin im Voyer, schau hier und da, irgendwie muss man an die Getränke und Snack Bars, denn Eigenversorgung ist ja verboten, und wird je nach Betreiber auch richtig kontrolliert. Und jetzt kommt das richtige Dilemma, so eine kleine 0,2L Cola 3,50€, eine kleine Popcorntüte die mal bis zum Vorspann reicht locker 2-4€. Je nach Betreiber natürlich verschieden, aber ich glaube jeder weis was ich meine.  Und genau da hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Das ist der Punkt wo ich sage, NoGo.
Mit Freundin am Release Day eines Filmes am Weekend ins Kino mit allem was so dazu gehört, sorry ihr lieben Kino Vertreiber oder wer immer dafür verantwortlich ist. Da gehe ich für das Geld mit der Person lieber ganz ganz toll Essen in meinem Top Restaurant wo ich weiß was ich für bekomme, gebe noch 20€ mehr aus und gebe dem Kellner lieber noch 5-10€ Tipp und das Weekend war Okey.
Die Betonung liegt darin, ich weiß was ich bekomme.
Im Kino zahle ich für ein Blinde Date mit Freundin/Kumpel locker mal 40€+ und das für gerade mal, und das kommt jetzt noch dazu, gerade mal 2 Stunden, wenn Überhaupt.
Deshalb gehe ich nicht mehr ins Kino und zwang 3D lockt mich schon mal gar nicht.

Das ganze geht natürlich auch bestimmt Billiger wie ich es gerade geschildert habe, aber das ist dann in meinen Augen eben kein klassischer Weekend Kino Tag mehr. 
Ich bin da eben sehr altmodisch , ich Zitiere mal @Herbboy *".. in den 80er/90ern war das Kino noch DER Treffpunkt der Jugend." *und damit hat er 100% recht. Kino ist bei mir Weekend=Freundin/guter Freund=Cola=Popcorn usw. Da gibt es dann keine Sparflamme. Muss man heute nicht verstehen, aber ist so. Heute ist aber ganz klar zu teuer um noch was zu reißen.
Und ich rede jetzt hier gar nicht mal von der Qualität der Filme, OOOOh weh. 
Wollte gar nicht so viel schreiben, dann würde es noch länger werden....


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (24. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Stressfaktor sind meist die Nichtraucher die einen riesen aufstand machen, und am schlimmsten sind teilweise ehemalige Raucher, das sind die aller schlimmsten.


Da bin ich wohl die Ausnahme, ich rauche seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr und erwische mich manchmal immer noch, wie ich hinter Rauchern herlaufe oder neben ihnen stehe und tief einatme


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Weiß noch genau das erste Mal Kino mit meiner allerersten Freundin: Green Card, und wir waren die einzigen Zuseher.
> Und leider viel zu jung und unschuldig für mehr als first base.


.... aaaaahhh, my sweet summer child!


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2018)

Ich bin früher (d.h., vor 15-20 Jahren) eigentlich auch jedes WE ins Kino. 

Mittlerweile hat sich die Anzahl der Besuche auf 1-2 Mal im Jahr reduziert. Das liegt zum einen an der Entfernung, ich brauche mindestens 30 Minuten, bis ich das nächste akzeptable Kino erreiche (ca. 30km entfernt), ich bin aber dazu übergegangen, für mich wirklich interessante Filme, so sie dort überhaupt angeboten werden, gleich im nächsten IMAX - das ist in meinem Fall in Karlsruhe - anzusehen.

Das bedeutet über eine Stunde Anfahrt und abgesehen davon, ist man dort mit gut und gerne 60€ für zwei Personen dabei. Das ist es mir persönlich dann schon wert, aber eben nichts, was man noch jedes WE machen würde. 

Es liegt aber auch am Filmangebot. Es kommen nur noch sehr selten Filme, von denen ich sage, dass ich sie unbedingt im Kino sehen muss (oder überhaupt).


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es liegt aber auch am Filmangebot. Es kommen nur noch sehr selten Filme, von denen ich sage, dass ich sie unbedingt im Kino sehen muss (oder überhaupt).



Wir gehen auch nur noch selten ins Kino.
Da muss schon was spezielles her und keine Serienproduktion wie die ganzen Comic-Helden.
Liegt aber auch daran, dass TV-Serien inzwischen einen so hohen Standard haben, dass Kinofilme "nur noch" durch die grosse Bildfläche und Sound punkten können.

Als Jugendlicher ging ich beinahe wöchentlich ins Kino... aber da hatten wir auch nur drei Deutschsprachige Sender im TV


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat sich die Anzahl der Besuche auf 1-2 Mal im Jahr reduziert. Das liegt zum einen an der Entfernung, ich brauche mindestens 30 Minuten, bis ich das nächste akzeptable Kino erreiche (ca. 30km entfernt), ich bin aber dazu übergegangen, für mich wirklich interessante Filme, so sie dort überhaupt angeboten werden, gleich im nächsten IMAX - das ist in meinem Fall in Karlsruhe - anzusehen.
> 
> Das bedeutet über eine Stunde Anfahrt und abgesehen davon, ist man dort mit gut und gerne 60€ für zwei Personen dabei.


 WTF - 60€ für 2 Leute??? Fährst du mit der Bahn dahin, oder wie kommt das ^^   Oder "musst" Du unbedingt, wie Batze, im Kino auch noch einiges futtern und trinken, so dass das auch noch dazukommt? ^^ Mehr als 15€ pro Nase kann der Eintritt ja nicht kosten, da sind je mind. 15€ pro Nase nur für "andere" Dinge echt ganz schön viel ^^


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WTF - 60€ für 2 Leute??? Fährst du mit der Bahn dahin, oder wie kommt das ^^   Oder "musst" Du unbedingt, wie Batze, im Kino auch noch einiges futtern und trinken, so dass das auch noch dazukommt? ^^ Mehr als 15€ pro Nase kann der Eintritt ja nicht kosten, da sind je mind. 15€ pro Nase nur für "andere" Dinge echt ganz schön viel ^^


Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen - wenn's hochkommt, nehm ich noch'n kleines Getränk. Warum ich es nicht schaffen sollte, mal 2 Stunden lang nichts zu essen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist es doch viel gemütlicher und nahrhafter, nach dem Kinobesuch noch in irgendeinem Bistro was zu essen (was dann natürlich die Kosten des *Abends* weiter in die Höhe drückt, aber nicht die Kosten des *Kinobesuchs*).

In so einem Fall wäre es übrigens durchaus angebracht, wenn einer die Eintrittskarten und einer das nachträgliche Essen zahlt.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WTF - 60€ für 2 Leute??? Fährst du mit der Bahn dahin, oder wie kommt das ^^   Oder "musst" Du unbedingt, wie Batze, im Kino auch noch einiges futtern und trinken, so dass das auch noch dazukommt? ^^ Mehr als 15€ pro Nase kann der Eintritt ja nicht kosten, da sind je mind. 15€ pro Nase nur für "andere" Dinge echt ganz schön viel ^^



Doch kann er. 

Eintrittspreis WE abends Erwachsene; 16,50€, oft aber noch Überlänge-Zuschlag von 2€, also 18,50€.  Wie gesagt, *IMAX*. Das ist teuer. 

Macht schon einmal 37€. Dann ca. 20€ Kosten für's Benzin, sind hin und zurück knapp 200km. Autoverschleiß rechne ich gar nicht mit ein. Dann noch knapp 3€ für's Parkhaus und schon sind wir bei 60€.

Und das ohne jeglichen Verzehr. Ich war das letzte Mal im neuen Jurassic World und habe, neben meiner Frau, noch meinen Schwiegervater eingeladen. Zusammen mit Verzehr (Getränk für jeden plus Popcorn) habe ich an dem Abend insgesamt fast 100€ ausgegeben.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Eintrittspreis WE abends Erwachsene; 16,50€, oft aber noch Überlänge-Zuschlag von 2€, also 18,50€.
> 
> Macht schon einmal 37€. Dann ca. 20€ Kosten für's Benzin, sind hin und zurück knapp 200km. Autoverschleiß rechne ich gar nicht mit ein. Dann noch knapp 3€ für's Parkhaus und schon sind wir bei 60€.
> 
> Und das ohne jeglichen Verzehr.


Du solltest deutlicher unterscheiden zwischen den Kosten des *Abends *und den Kosten des *Kinobesuchs*. Wenn man Gott und die Welt noch dazu rechnet,  muß man das bei einer solchen Diskussion auch deutlich dazuschreiben, denn wie man sieht, gehen andere davon aus, daß man ausschließlich die Ausgaben im Kinogebäude meint.

btw: Vielleicht nicht unbedingt die Prime Time fürs Kino buchen? Hier im Ort ist zB die erste Vorstellung am Wochenende 2 Euro billiger (also 6,50€ )


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Doch kann er.
> 
> Eintrittspreis WE abends Erwachsene; 16,50€, oft aber noch Überlänge-Zuschlag von 2€, also 18,50€.  Wie gesagt, *IMAX*. Das ist teuer.
> 
> Macht schon einmal 37€.


 16,50€ Basispreis ??? Auch Nachmittags? Das ist ja Wucher...  bzw. offenbar auch mangelnde Konkurrenz...



> Dann ca. 20€ Kosten für's Benzin, sind hin und zurück knapp 200km.


 Selber schuld, wenn du nen Cayenne fährst     Im Ernst: klar, wenn das so weit ist, kostet das natürlich...  dafür hast vermutlich da, wo du wohnst, insgesamt deutlich günstigere Unterhaltkosten allein für die Miete im Vergleich zu einem ähnlichen Haus ganz nah bei Karlsruhe - dafür musst du halt ab und an weitere Strecken fahren. Aber ich kann das verstehen, dass Du das selten machst - allerdings nicht unbedingt wegen der Kosten, sondern eher wegen des Aufwands. Ich würde niemals extra 2h und mehr nur an Weg in Kauf nehmen, nur um einen Film zu schauen. Das würde ich das auch nur dann machen, wenn ich sowieso in der Nähe war vorhabe, oder es verbinden. zB shoppen gehen, was essen und dann halt noch ins Kino, wenn man ausnahmsweise "mal" da ist, wo es auch ein richtig gutes Kino gibt. Und das macht man dann halt vlt 2-3 mal im Jahr maximal.





> Und das ohne jeglichen Verzehr. Ich war das letzte Mal im neuen Jurassic World und habe, neben meiner Frau, noch meinen Schwiegervater eingeladen. Zusammen mit Verzehr (Getränk für jeden plus Popcorn) habe ich an dem Abend insgesamt fast 100€ ausgegeben.


 also, DREI Leute und noch was Essen, das wäre selbst ohne Kino schnell bei 100€...


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 16,50€ Basispreis ??? Auch Nachmittags? Das ist ja Wucher...  bzw. offenbar auch mangelnde Konkurrenz...
> Im Ernst: klar, wenn das so weit ist, kostet das natürlich...  dafür hast vermutlich da, wo du wohnst, insgesamt deutlich günstigere Unterhaltkosten allein für die Miete im Vergleich zu einem ähnlichen Haus ganz nah bei Karlsruhe - dafür musst du halt ab und an weitere Strecken fahren. Aber ich kann das verstehen, dass Du das selten machst - allerdings nicht unbedingt wegen der Kosten, sondern eher wegen des Aufwands. Ich würde niemals extra 2h und mehr nur an Weg in Kauf nehmen, nur um einen Film zu schauen. Das würde ich das auch nur dann machen, wenn ich sowieso in der Nähe war vorhabe, oder es verbinden. zB shoppen gehen, was essen und dann halt noch ins Kino, wenn man ausnahmsweise "mal" da ist, wo es auch ein richtig gutes Kino gibt. Und das macht man dann halt vlt 2-3 mal im Jahr maximal.



Wie gesagt, ich rede die ganze Zeit nicht von einem Kino, sondern von einem IMAX. Es gibt afaik nur 4-5 in ganz Deutschland, in Berlin, Bochum und drei in meiner Nähe, Speyer, Sinsheim und Karlsruhe. Die IMAX-Kinos in Speyer und Sinsheim gehören aber zu (Technik)museen und spielen afaik nur Natur- und Technikdokus ab. Bleibt also Karlsruhe übrig, denn Bochum und Berlin wären dann doch ein wenig weit weg. 

Normale Kinos hat's hier wie Sand am Meer, ich lebe ja im Prinzip in der Metropolregion Rhein-Neckar, genauer im Dreieck zwischen den Großstädten Frankfurt im Norden und Mannheim und Heidelberg im Süden. 
Wenn ich also mal wieder "richtig" weggehen will, dann meistens in Frankfurt, oder Heidelberg.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2018)

Hier in Zürich kostet eine normale  Vorführung (als Beispiel "Christopher Robin, MO, 14:00) umgerechnet 15.75 €.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2018)

Ich geh eigentlich schon gerne ins Kino bei Filmen auf die ich mich freue, auch manchmal mehrfach in den selben Film. Aber das sind halt meist nur ne Handvoll Filme im Jahr, dieses Jahr war es glaub ich nur Solo und JW2 bisher, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht. Oder kam der 3. Planet der Affen auch heuer erst? Dann waren es wohl 3. Und viel mehr werden es wohl auch nicht mehr heuer, wohl noch Tierwesen 2 und eventuell der aktuelle Mission Impossible Streifen, aber da reicht mir eigentlich auch die DVD/Bluray später zu Ergänzung der Reihe


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hier in Zürich kostet eine normale  Vorführung (als Beispiel "Christopher Robin, MO, 14:00) umgerechnet 15.75 €.


Montags gibt's hier Filme ab 4,50€


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Montags gibt's hier Filme ab 4,50€



sowas ähnliches gibts hier auch bei uns, glaub Sonntags. Morning-Movie für nen 5er (glaub ich)

Standartpreise sehen bei uns so aus
https://www.cineplex.de/infos/eintrittspreise/bayreuth/


----------

